
We’re in a brave, new post open source world - chewymouse
https://medium.com/@nayafia/we-re-in-a-brave-new-post-open-source-world-56ef46d152a3#.e1gf78t22
======
jkot
Surprisingly good article.

------
trootech
Until you have human minds in developers, they won't work towards stabilizing
the ecosystem. Hard fact.

